# whats the best marine fish for a 21gallon tank?????



## theantman (Aug 27, 2008)

could somebody tell me what are the best marine fish for a 21 gallon fish tank. If possible could you attach pics or links to pics. they must be colourful and fairly easy to maintain. ideally i want active fish that grow upto about 3 inches max. THANKS!!!

**Also, at the moment i have some goldfish in my tank. one is a blue oranda. the problem is that it eats pellets and then spits them out as tiny specs that float around the tank. are these tiny specs of food going to disappear? do i have to do anything to make them go??Thanks again.


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

*reply*

The fish I would recomend are the fire fish
they are easy to maintain, colorful, and reach about 3 inches tops
depending on type they range from 10-125 us dollars a piece.

Go to: http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=15+1636

For Pics


----------



## theantman (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks alot for your help mate! i will get a firerfish but i was thinking of a bit more variety, maybe a fish that can eat live food? thanks again for your help.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

All fish will eat live food, if you provide the proper types. Regardless, you need to stick with small fish, which are generally algae grazers and live rock grazers.

You will probably have to pick a single species of fish for such a small aquarium, with only a couple exceptions. You could probably keep a Clown Goby with an Ocellaris Clownfish. But for the most part, you are looking at 1 fish. If you are just wanting to get your hands wet with the marine hobby, consider keeping a Blue or Yellow Tail Damsel, along with a few small hermit crabs and snails.


----------



## spidermom (Sep 1, 2008)

*Goldfish*

When your goldfish is spitting that food out obviously means he doesn't like it, change food and net out excess specs in the water..I suggest spiralina and any slow sinking or flake food that won't float...tends to cause swim bladder disease.


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

Huh ?


----------

